# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Ecology: Emergency medicine for frogs

## Frog News

*Nature (New York, USA) : Ecology: Emergency medicine for frogs*

With chytrid fungus rapidly spreading around the world, researchers are testing an extreme approach to saving endangered amphibian populations. Naomi Lubick reports from a rescue site.
*Full Article*

----------


## hs981

wow...

----------

